# Bench Grinder upgrade



## RickJoW (4 May 2022)

Hi Guys

I started knife making about a year ago and I bought a grinder off Etsy. I wont say whos it is but it is very basic and not that great, or cheap. Anyway, I am looking at buying this https://www.multitoolproducts.com/product-page/84-engineering-2x48-belt-grinders.

It has more features and will be a better grinder but one of the main reasons I want one is so I can get a surface grinder for it ( also on the site), rather than buy a deicated surface grinder for a *lot* more. The question I have is the surface ginder is outrageously expensive. obviosuly this is born of the fact they know _actual_ surface are prohibititely expensive and that this is, ironically, the cheaper option.

Before I go and blow two thousand on this I wondered if anyone had come across other types or solutions they might be good enough to share? I have looked a lot and it really doesnt seem that there are very many, but of course I could have missed something.

Thanks a lot fellas.


----------



## TFrench (4 May 2022)

The surface grinder attachment seems obscenely expensive for what you get! If you really need a surface grinder I would look at older used models. There are a couple that would work just fine for knife making - the Herbert Junior, Capco and Eagle are three that spring to mind. They're all belt drive so easy swaps to 240v motor if they arent already. I've regularly seen them go for £350 upwards.


----------



## J-G (4 May 2022)

I could hardly believe what I was seeing at that link!!

Further linking to the 'Surface Grinder' increased my dis-belief!

A Jones & Shipman 540 can be had from eBay for a great deal less than the 'attachment' - OK not necessarily the best looking machine but even a well used 'dog' would be more accurate.


----------



## RickJoW (4 May 2022)

Thanks for the replies. The issue with a single purpose surface grinder is space really. I only have a shed sized workshop so while the items are expensive they do cut down on space used.


----------



## TFrench (4 May 2022)

There's only one thing for it. Bigger workshop


----------



## RickJoW (4 May 2022)

Given that I built the thing myself and it takes up most of the yard ( small yard) I dont think thats in the stars.


----------



## Inspector (4 May 2022)

There is a number of Facebook groups about home built 2 x 72 belt grinders. There are sellers on them that sell fully made machines, kits to weld your own and bolt together kits. You can also find "surface grinder" attachments among other things. There are UK makers as well as Eastern European and I think you will find them to be competitive or even cheaper.

Pete


----------



## spanner48 (5 May 2022)

Quite apart from the price, the photo shows support arrangements for the surface to be ground that are most unlikely to be rigid. Long, thin arms with small articulating joints? It's a recipe for flexibility and vibrations. And low accuracy. I would avoid it like the plague.


----------



## --Tom-- (5 May 2022)

TR Maker does a similar design, 118 blades in UK are a supplier.

people have made homebrew versions using the slides from a knackered mitre saw.

accuracy wise if you’re knife making it doesn’t need to be at the engineering level, unless you’re planning to make super high grade folders.

I’ve also seen people with space put a contact wheel and idler on a surface grinder to use belts, primarily for flatting Damascus billets for restacking

Everyone I know with an 84 engineering grinder sings their praises


----------



## RickJoW (5 May 2022)

Yeah I am not after supreme precision, but it seems to me it will in fact make flat planar faces. The tolerance, as in the exact measurement in depth of the material, isnt that crucial. As long as its flat.. 
Ive contacted the maker asking why the SG is so expensive and hes explained his reasons...but I have asked for a deal for a 48 grinder, a pedastal and a SG. If he cant do anything then i might have to give it a miss, just for the sake of price as I do hear the machines are superb.


----------

